# I have welcomed home a new chi :)



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Last week I was lucky enough to rehome a 2 year old bitch. Her name was Diva but I have changed it to Eva as her personality is anything but diva-ish, it's so similar though she answers to it no problem. She is an ex brood-bitch but had to have a C-section with her last litter in December so she was retired to me as a pet. It has been quite a week with her, it has been a massive change and upheval from her last home, a very different environment and she found it abit difficult and was scared and confused at first but is slowly coming round and getting used to life here. As a few of you may have read, Nappie (Feodore's genetic brother) is not in mine and Feodore's life anymore, and Feodore was missing the company. Now Feodore is very happy and he and Eva are inseperable already. 

Here come the pics.... 



Note- arround the ears are looking greasy as she had just had some eardrops for mites and ear infection which is almost cleared up now.









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh she's lovely

Hope she continues too settle in well!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw what a lovely little one! Congratulations. I'm glad she is coming around and that Feodore has a buddy now.


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful diva  I love her!! But obviously I'm bias  xx


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

She's gorgeous, lucky little lady new home and chi brother to play with.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

How pretty! They look so cute together-even their coloring matches! So happy for you!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

Oooops Eva! Sorry lol will never get used to it  xx


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

She is a very pretty and delicate looking girl Love her coloring....So glad she is in a good home and has a buddy now.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Shes beautiful congrats


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

ah shes lovely, glad you have her


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

Eva is a cutie...I also like Eva much better then Diva as a name.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

why whats wrong with Diva??? i have a pup called Diva her name was changed from doris too diva by my children and i and i think she suits her name and her attitude is soooo like a diva! I like the name DIVA and i think we called her this name because this dog was called diva and we as a family liked this name because of her!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She looks a sweetie,love her and the name


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

I still can't get used to eva! been saying diva for so long lol 
I like diva too Saoirse lol tho I would of keeped doris haha my nana was called doris and when I said to my granny I wanted ur diva she said it was a sign lol clearly a sign I wouldn't have her  I'm going to name one of t and p's pups doris day 
I'm talking rubbish now haha I like diva! And eva!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

see we couldnt get used too doris no offence you too nan 
but Diva is what we liked with two other names i like doris day as a name but we like too pick our own names for our pups!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

She's lovely xx


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

freedomchis said:


> why whats wrong with Diva??? i have a pup called Diva her name was changed from doris too diva by my children and i and i think she suits her name and her attitude is soooo like a diva! I like the name DIVA and i think we called her this name because this dog was called diva and we as a family liked this name because of her!


Aw really your pup was named after her? I didn't know she already had friends here lol, she is probably more popular than me! I was abit unsure about whether to change it but she is such a dainty, shy, bonnie little thing I wanted to call her something girlie. I did'nt know if she would take to it but I read that dogs tend to just pick up certain sounds not a whole word and when I say Eva now she responds.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Yes we loved her when we went over on numerous times!!
our girl is like a boy LOL so not so girly!!
i agree its the ending they mostly hear we have toddy from the same breeder we got him when he was 6 and we have tommy who is 7 mths and both come too each others name so we now call tommy T!! too stop them getting confused Tommy/T will go back in a yrs time though My hubby is sad cause he has fallen in love with him!


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

The ironic thinbg is that Feo my boy actually IS a diva. Eva has no qualms going out to pee in the rain and Feo refuses to get his paws wet and wont step on the grass, Eva is brave and doesn't fuss about being brushed of having her nails clipped....Feo cried like he was being tortured at the vet when she put a spot on flea guard on his neck.....Feo is a diva drama queen and he is supposed to be the big man!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

She is just beautiful, Congrats..I like Eva too.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I just love this little girl, shes my ABSOLUTE favourite colour!

Such a little cutie x


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

she is very pretty 
love love love the name Eva , i like names you dont often hear and Diva seems to be a name that is quite common .


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Awww she has the most pretty little face!! congratulations  x


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

well i must love common names LOL!!
Eva is a doll and i hope she settles in well for you!


----------



## Eclipsica (Nov 23, 2010)

freedomchis said:


> why whats wrong with Diva??? i have a pup called Diva her name was changed from doris too diva by my children and i and i think she suits her name and her attitude is soooo like a diva! I like the name DIVA and i think we called her this name because this dog was called diva and we as a family liked this name because of her!


Nothing wrong, just personal preferences.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

freedomchis said:


> well i must love common names LOL!!
> Eva is a doll and i hope she settles in well for you!


i think Diva is a very pretty name though , i nearly called Keona Diva only thing that stopped me is i started to hear it everywhere lol wasnt so common a few yrs ago .


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

What a beauty! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow she is truly beautiful!


----------

